# New Book "One Second After" = Awesome!



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

All,

I know we have a list of books but I wanted to be sure everyone who frequents this area gets the info. I heard about it on Neal Boortz, who was interviewing the author. I went straight away to get it on Amazon and have devoured in the same day. Good stuff.

http://www.amazon.com/One-Second-After-William-Forstchen/dp/0765317583/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1238691478&sr=8-1

Anyway, the story is on a triple strike EMP. Nothing on the ground but all electric based stuff is gone. Like some others here have noted, it always seems like the people in our TEOTWAWKI novels, (especially the protagonist), is always so prepared and smart, always knew it was coming and never does a wrong move. Something most of us fully admit isn't us, no one is really like that with unlimited resources and the ultimate brain that never fatigues..etc.

So this is a retired colonel and his family in the mountains of North Carolina after this event. It is exceptionally good and even I started bawling at two parts the characters are so well done. Can't recommend it highly enough! I won't give more away, but you'll like it, I almost guarantee it.

For the naysayers out there, just a note on EMP. That is the big elephant in the room that no one talks about. Fairly small blasts done 100 miles up will fry everything is line of sight and at 100 miles up, that is one heck of a line of sight. 3 can do it for almost our whole country. And the bad thing, they don't even have to be the big bad modern ones. And no significant radiation and no damage to land at all...so an excellent method to destabilize a country. Think on that one!

(So how many are going to get and read this book? Any thoughts on EMP? Anyone already read it and have a review?)


----------



## kreig (Apr 29, 2008)

See how you are! You just made me spend some money!... thanks!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

when the library gets it!


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Our library has 3 copies & 2 are checked out. I put a hold on the remaining one. :happy:


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

They have it in our library system (not my local one) and I tried to put a hold on it and it wouldn't let me. I drove up there to get it, and in the thirty minutes it took me to get there it was gone. Checked in a small bookstore and they didn't have it. Does anyone know if it's at Books-A-Million or Wal-mart yet?
Dawn


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

This'll going on my library list. Thanks!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Now I'm going to have to check Books a Million or Barnes & Noble.

Angie


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

Downloading it for the iPod nano right now! 

Great stuff to listen to while working outside!


----------



## DenverGirlie (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks, I put this on hold yesterday at the library


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Christy! Went straight to Amazon.com and ordered it.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

So why can't extra silicone chips be safely stored in a community based Faraday cage, protected from EMP damage, and then later distributed to the population for refurbishing all things electric? I'm always amazed that focus is intentionally geared toward horrible aftermath scenarios rather than focus on reclaiming what was lost to the EMP so that lost services can be quickly restored. 

What am I missing here? Not everything has to be approached as a "survivor" end of world scenario. I'd think that those who operate short wave radio understand more than I do about all this.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

soulsurvivor said:


> So why can't extra silicone chips be safely stored in a community based Faraday cage, protected from EMP damage, and then later distributed to the population for refurbishing all things electric? I'm always amazed that focus is intentionally geared toward horrible aftermath scenarios rather than focus on reclaiming what was lost to the EMP so that lost services can be quickly restored.


The issue is not simply all the little electronics but that a lot of the major equipment in our power plants and transmission and distribution systems will be destroyed, along with the equipment in production factories. So you now have no way to produce replacements, no power to produce them with if you could, and probably no way to transport them if you had them. I suspect that the old steam trains currently at our tourist attractions would become very useful in transportation.

With EMP, even those off the grid that use things like voltage regulators and charge controllers and such will probably be without power unless they have extras in a Faraday cage. 

Dawn


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

soulsurvivor,

You hit my point exactly when I was talking about other books most of us have read. This isn't like that at all. It is about life, plain and simple, right after. It goes up to a year and you'd be amazed at how much of our life is absolutely held in the palm of a little chip's hand.

The foreward is by Newt Gingrich (who, no matter what else he may be has been serious about preparation) and the afterward by a Navy Captain. The report they reference is quite real and it really did come out the day of 9/11 and was utterly ignored thereafter.

I think the lesson from the book, aside from absolutely LOVING a truly great story that is bound to become a classic, is that it is so very easy to prepare. So easy. 

And EMP basically cooks off anything that has a board or a chip. Try opening anything and see if it doesn't have one. Solar cells..yep, got 'em. Water power..yep, got 'em. Even fancy flashlights have them now. You'd be amazed!

Last night I went through the house to see just how much stuff I had that would have still worked out of curiosity. I had VERY little. Almost all strictly hand powered stuff and anything I could remove controllers or regulators from and hand regulate.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Rose,

Yippee! I sure do hope you like it. I hope it doesn't make you sad, though!

I checked around, for those concerned with price, and Amazon really did seem to have the best deal if you get the super saver shipping.

Christy


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for the recommend!


----------



## Riverrat (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks like a great read...wil have to order it in at the closest Chapters.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

I read this and was more struck by the mindset of "bugging in". There have been some discussions on this forum about the pros and cons of this. This will surely make you rethink some of those ideas.

I at first thought that the quickness at which everyone became hungry was overdone, but upon reflection, think he was probably correct. I can't recommend this book enough. It was well written and is *very* thought provoking.

SC


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

Rose, the book "Deep Winter" is listed on Amazon (http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Winter-T...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1238868908&sr=1-1) for $35.55. Is this the same book you are referring to? If so, why is it so expensive? Thanks.


.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

If you would like to read Deep Winter and the next in the series Shatter... Go to lulu.com (this is the publishers site) You can download each book for $5.00


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I just ordered it from Amazon -- I checked my library first and there were 7 holds on it....perhaps there's more people like us in this community than I thought.


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

I'm downloading it from Audible.

Ya know, there's something slightly amusing about the idea of listening to an audiobook about an EMP attack that stops everything electrical from working.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

This book sounds good, I'll add it to my order at Amazon tomorrow of 3 of James Rawles' "Patriots" to give to my brothers & bro in law. Rawles wants anyone who wishes the new edition of his book to order the 8th (when new edition of book comes out ?) to get a high rating at Amazon to get more people interested.
I suppose all y'all have read "Lights Out", a free e-book at (what ?) 'Secret Squirrels', something like that - info on my other computer, should be easy to find - about EMP strike too, If I recall.


----------



## sweetmusicj (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm 30th on the library waiting list.


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

I read the book over the weekend on your recommendation Christy and it was pretty good. I may be a little biased because I lived in that town for 8 years and some of the things the author changed for the story kind of threw me. I'd like to think that my friends up there would be a little more prepared than the people in the story, but then I think back to all the people in line at the grocery stores whenever a little snow was in the forecast and I think the author is probably right. It also made me realize a few holes in my preps that I can now plug. I had an aunt who was an insulin dependent diabetic who passed in 2007 and having to watch her die if TSHTF was always one of my big fears. And the dogs - man - I don't want to spoil it for anybody so I will shut up now 

No one else in my family will want to read this book so I would be willing to pass it on to someone else who wants to read it and then they can pass it on when they are done. Would anyone like my copy?

Kitty


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

Serious chit, mon! Listening to it now while I am preparing a field for planting. I am just past the executions and we are just getting warmed up!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I ordered mine the other day on Amazon, it's backordered so i'm not really sure when it's coming in. The local bookstores are all out of it and don't know when they'll get any in, so it's apparently going to be hard to get for a while.
Dawn


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

OK, a must read. How fragile our way of life is - and it can not be made unfragile. Even if we are prepped 99% are not. Must read (I used the iPod).


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

OK a related question.....should an EMP come to pass, what would be the point in protecting the chips you have? 

I do have some sheet lead, as it happens-about 500 pounds worth somewhere out back. Even if I knew it was coming, which I won't, just protecting what I have is not going to help me much because everything else in the supply chain is going to be fried. 

I do have a four wheeler without a chip, and a way to cook. Woodstove, etc. But no way to draw water without electricity and I am pretty sure my genset has a chip too. Even if I could get fuel, that is.........


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

Pouncer said:


> OK a related question.....should an EMP come to pass, what would be the point in protecting the chips you have?
> 
> I do have some sheet lead, as it happens-about 500 pounds worth somewhere out back. Even if I knew it was coming, which I won't, just protecting what I have is not going to help me much because everything else in the supply chain is going to be fried.
> 
> I do have a four wheeler without a chip, and a way to cook. Woodstove, etc. But no way to draw water without electricity and I am pretty sure my genset has a chip too. Even if I could get fuel, that is.........


I came to the same conclusion. Why bother? It is everybody is going medieval anyway. 

It has, however, made me rethink a few things. I gotta get the "chipless" truck running again. I need to check my generator for chipsets.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

The author has a web site for those who are interested.

http://www.onesecondafter.com/index.html

.....Alan.


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

I picked this up last night. I can't wait to read it.


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

Just finished listening to the audio book. I admit I sobbed in a few parts. I also spent a couple hundred dollars today on preps and that was this morning, before I got to the part about the second dog.  

Very thought provoking book. It's got to be one of the best of the genre.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

Just ordered it on Amazon.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Just finished it. Man! Lots of things there to think about. Last few chapters were hard to read, the old eyes kept misting over.
Ed


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm over half way thru and it is making me feel quite uneasy. Very realistic. Hopefully I'll come out of it with ideas of holes that need to be filled rather than a feeling of doom.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just got 'One Second After' from Amazon, will be starting it at lunchtime. 

I just finished "Without Warning" and it was very good EXCEPT that it will be continued and the next book won't be out until 2010 sometime -- I hate that. Some kind of force field (as of yet unknown type) wiped out most of the continintial U.S. (except for the Pacific N.W., Alaska and Hawaii) and parts of; Canada, Mexico and the Carribean on the eve of the invasion of Iraq. Since much of the military was about to attack Iraq and more of the military was already in Afganistan, the U.S. Military is still around in large numbers with a good supply of weapons.
It is the story of what happens in a world where the U.S. is no longer around. Should give those that want 'the great satan' destroyed pause to think -- if they would read it, which they won't, but we do prevent a lot of chaos in the world.


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

My library doesn't have it. I just ordered it from amazon, at least we have a distribution center near us so I won't have to wait days and days. I'm excited to read it!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Got mine yesterday, but we're so busy I won't have time to read it until next week. I am eagerly looking forward to it.
Dawn


----------



## DenverGirlie (Dec 22, 2005)

So finally got this from the library yesterday evening, just finished reading it not but a few minutes ago.

Very heartfelt book, would recommend to anyone on the fence about reading it.


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

I finished reading this last week. Excellent book, highly recommend it. I, too, shed tears at the last part of the book. Very thought provoking - I saw many holes in my prepping, but not sure how to fix them. It certainly made me want to be closer to family. Now I have to choose Michigan or California when I retire as I have no family here, they all moved away :Bawling:

Limey


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

It was a great book and does give you many things to consider. If I or a family member was on a medicine for something, I would definitely be researching if there are any alternatives that can be grown/manufactured at home. And knowing that a situation like this would cause many do die just from the lack of medicines/equipment is heartbreaking. 

Dawn


----------



## Wilbursmommy (Feb 27, 2003)

I read it last week. DH reading it now. Highly recommend it! Going to assign it as required reading to my two homeschoolers!
Really made me think about how unprepared we are if something of this magnitude hits us!


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

I put this book on hold at the library and got it this week after waiting for the 30 people in front of me to finish.

I really enjoyed the book and thought it was very well thought out. I'm having my teenage kids and wife read it before it goes back to the next person.

To those asking about why you would want to protect some electronics, I think there are lots of reasons:

- In the book the main character has an old radio in his car that works. I don't. I'd want to protect one of my crank/solar radios.

- I'd want to put an older laptop in a protected place as I have all kinds of great information on computer. Yes, I could print it all out, but it would be much more accessible on a computer that I would run just occasionally.

- I have a 40 watt flexible roll-up solar panel and an inverter. I would put both of those items in a protected place along with a nice batch of NiMH batteries and charger.

- What else? I have a Berkey, but my Steripen would come in handy at times also. A shortwave radio? Handheld radios - especially great if few if anyone else can monitor what we're saying since they've been fried.

Those are just a few things I'd want to have on hand after an EMP attack.


Speaking of protecting electronic devices, I've seen a lot of discussion of Faraday Cages online, but nothing definitive about what would really protect electronics or simple plans (real plans - not a general description) of how to build one.

Anyone have a good source for this either online or in a book?


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

I'm about 3/4 the way through it. I just finished "Deep Winter" and "Shattered". I read them last month. They are all good.


----------



## woodsman (Dec 8, 2008)

7.62mmFMJ said:


> OK, a must read. How fragile our way of life is - and it can not be made unfragile. Even if we are prepped 99% are not. Must read (I used the iPod).


Was that unabridged version? I hate to listen to something only to find out afterwords it was less than whole...


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

woodsman said:


> Was that unabridged version? I hate to listen to something only to find out afterwords it was less than whole...



Yes, I got the unabridged version from Audible. 

http://www.audible.com/adbl/site/products/[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=ccchadehemjemjicefecekjdffidflj.0&productID=BK_BLAK_003042&redirectFlag=


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

woodsman said:


> Was that unabridged version? I hate to listen to something only to find out afterwords it was less than whole...


I only listen to unabridged books.


----------



## woodsman (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks guys, I just got it.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Shoot! I just sold a whole bunch of books and now you're making me buy more! My library won't have it until it's at least 20 years old. We have the most pitiful library you've ever seen. 

Okay, I gotta stop coming here; you people are a bad influence on the budget! I'm off to Amazon....


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

I read it over the weekend and enjoyed it very much. It is a book that really makes you look at your preps and see the holes.

It is also a book that makes you really think about the human toll an "emergency" of such magnitude would have.

Once again it is still prepare for the worse and hope for the best..can cover such an event with lots of prayer.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I got this book from the library and loved it! It reminded me of "Alas Babylon" but was so much more involved. Brought up a lot of things that other books had not covered. I would love to read a follow-up book to this and to "World Made By Hand".


----------



## woodsman (Dec 8, 2008)

If I had a diabetic in my family or anybody needing medicine that needs cold storage - I'd get a small butane fridge.


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

woodsman said:


> If I had a diabetic in my family or anybody needing medicine that needs cold storage - I'd get a small butane fridge.



Good point but it's only good if you can get your hands on the meds to begin with. We live out the country with the nearest pharmacy being 10 miles away and I assume insulin is just like any other medicine ...you only get a month to 3 months at a time.

The book really made me realize how many people are living on "borrowed" time and without those meds life would either end or the quality would really be diminished.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I am so glad that so many people liked this book! I feel like I made a good suggestion! 

Like some of you, what really struck me was the concept of how those little things can be so big. It wasn't until after I read that book that I got down into the weeds on what my Mom takes and how much and how often she gets it. And then looking around at people my age who are on so many meds already. If these things really are crucial..we're in trouble.

I always marvel at how lucky I was to be born when I was because 50 years before and my mother and I would have had a much lower chance. 100 years before and we for sure wouldn't have. And none of my siblings would have been here. 

Now, I add to that how many years I would have already been without my mom and dad if it were 100 years, or even 50 years, ago due to the medicines they take. And those are simple, common and fairly cheap!

It is a very, very sobering thought indeed.

My project this year was to find the analogs from which these were synthesized and learn to grow and compile them in a primitive way. It means I now have a part of my garden that is totally toxic and has to be protected, but it is important to know this stuff as much as possible.

And for those with diabetes, or who are concerned at finding oneself with a diabetic and no way to help them, I have found some info and gotten some good feedback from one NP who deal with geriatric patients. I'll check more.

Karela Juice - Bitter gourd juice is what it is. It is quite a bit like plant insulin. Apparently, it brings down blood sugar over a short period of time, usually 1-2 hours at the most common strength. It requires care though because it can cause hypoglycemia quickly. It is also quite nasty and bitter, I understand. I'm sourcing good seeds now and will be...uh...experimenting at some point. (no, I'll use a monitor and a professional standby)

I've got some more items, but this one has the most empirical evidence backing it and can be grown.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Christy;
Where did you find the information on insulin? While no one in my family is currently insulin dependent, I have been considered a borderline diabetic for 21 years now, and would like to have alternative sources just in case.

Fortunately my side of the family has no medical issues, my parents are 78 and 74 and take no medicines other than vitamins regularly. Unfortunately my husband takes a low dose of blood pressure medicine, which the Dr. said he could get off of if he would lose about 20-30 lbs, which is about all that he is overweight. Unfortunately he has a high stress job, and travels quite a bit so eats out most of the week, so it's really hard for him to lose weight. I've done some research and filed it on high blood pressure alternative treatments, but I need to recheck all that as it's been a few years but I do remember garlic was one thing that helps.

Dawn


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

Thank you Christy for the book recommendation...yes you made a good one.Your point about researching diseases is a good one. It would be good for everyone to look at family history and problems they currently have and "be prepared". 

Dawn...you are right about your husband and weight loss...usually high bp corrects itself. In the event of something happening like in the book...weight loss will come easy unfortunately!!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Me too! I appreciate the medication alternatives. Since I take seizure medications, I've been trying to find an alternative for that, but haven't found anything yet.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks I just ordered it from the library. It should be here tomorrow. 

Mel


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

I just finished reading this. I have to admit that I didn't really find it to be that good. Even though I'm not religious, I actually liked Terri Blackstock's "Light" series better (Nightlight, TrueLight, etc.) - it seemed a little more authentic EMP apocalypse fiction from a practical/human standpoint (or perhaps I have a more optimistic opinion of humanity ). I also felt that the Forstchen novel left some threads from the beginning that he never really followed. For example, he makes a point of mentioning that there is a woman living in a shack without electricity or running water just down the hill from him... then never really uses her as a character to learn from in the novel. He never really talks about the problems with sanitation (the human waste issue) that way that Blackstock does and how to manage it. Or dealing with waste in general. Conveniently in his book, water is not an issue whereas for a majority of us it would be an issue.

I liked Blackstock's series because it also had good messages in all the books - that community is your most important resource, that you really can't do anything alone, the psychology of isolation survivalism and that banding together is the smart thing to do. It seemed to better exemplify how important it is to have, befriend and be able to trust neighbors. It also had some hints about issues that one would have to resolve... explaining how they dug their community well, purifying lake water, having the foresight in a rush at the store to ignore the food that people would fight over and grab things like tools, trash cans on wheels (for transporting water) and bikes (of course people here are likely not going to be part of that last mad dash, but it made me think more about what I would potentially need that I could buy now). It discussed more about bartering and the daily physical stuggles to just eat. Forstchen's had better scientific explanation, and was probably more realistic about what would and would not work after EMP and what the government's response would be in the situation. Overall, I think a lot of people here, if you haven't read it yet, would really enjoy Blackstock's series unless the key to Forstchen's book for you was the militaristic slant. The militant types will probably think it's too tame and unrealistic. It's inspirational fiction, in case I didn't mention it, put out by Zondervan publishers.


----------

